# High build primer for wheels.



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

looking for recommendations for a primer for wheels, something with a bit of build but ideally something that needs minimal sanding back.

I usually just use Tetrosyl Etch, I find it leaves a great smooth surface to go straight over with base without the need for sanding. However the set of wheels I'm doing at the minute have so many spots where I've had to sand through to the metal that I need something with a bit of build to level it all out. The tetrosyl etch goes on like water and I can still see my feathered edges.

Really these wheels would need to have been chemically stripped but I'm working with what I've got.

Can I thin regular high build to the desired consistency? Something like 20 -30% thinners? Or would that create problems?


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Ultra high build from pro xl is really good it comes in aerosol form I use it most days on wheels.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Sam. Would you only primer over spots where it's needed or would you prime the whole wheel?


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Franzpan said:


> Thanks Sam. Would you only primer over spots where it's needed or would you prime the whole wheel?


It's best to etch prime over bare metal I tend to just prime the areas I've sanded


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

I have overthinned primers before without any adverse effects but you can never guarantee it. Id use a 2k filler primer personally if its that bad. Ive used the Quartz one from spraygunsdirect and that covered the textured plastic on my rear splitter with ease after a few coats.


----------

